# Your thought on High Fences?



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

I've always hunted in free range areas and I don't inteand to hunt in a fenced in area. I think it's cheating


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

its jsut the way some people were brought on on hunting


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

High fences are for cheater's who want to kill an animal for fun! They took the hunt out of it!!! If you go out into the woods you can see a whole new world!!! It's awesome to sit in a treestand or blind and just watch what goes on around you!!! Even the handicapped don't hunt in high fenced areas!!!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

people shouldnt hunt in them i will never hunt in them and think they should be outlawed in hunting


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I think hunting High Fenced areas is terrible! It gives the animal no escape from the hunter! Where as in the wild... one miss of the hunter could cause you to lose that deer/animal for that day or even forever! If you miss in a High Fenced in area, there is a great chance in you getting another shot at that animal! 

All i have to say is hunt 100% fair chase everyone!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I think hunting High Fenced areas is terrible! It gives the animal no escape from the hunter! Where as in the wild... one miss of the hunter could cause you to lose that deer/animal for that day or even forever! If you miss in a High Fenced in area, there is a great chance in you getting another shot at that animal!
> 
> All i have to say is hunt 100% fair chase everyone!!!


but most high fenced places are a couple thousand acreas or more which moch are way more so the chance is about the same as in the wild


----------



## rodandgun (Jul 24, 2007)

well ive hunted in texas since i was 6 years old, and ive killed about 15 differnt animals there.

i personally grew out of high fence exotic ranches.

but i mean for example, the King Ranch is a low fence in Texas, and thats fine.

but other ranches that are a couple hundred or thousand acres, i think is too easy. 

Some ranches have about 25,000 acres and are high fenced, so it puts more of a challenge to harvest animals.

i prefer free roaming animals.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> but most high fenced places are a couple thousand acreas or more which moch are way more so the chance is about the same as in the wild





> well ive hunted in texas since i was 6 years old, and ive killed about 15 differnt animals there.
> 
> i personally grew out of high fence exotic ranches.
> 
> ...


25,000 acres made into alot of smaller areas? Some places have 3 acres per AREA! That means that a high fence only allows that animal to roam 3 acres! I can shoot that far with my shotgun!!!!!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*The trouble, it seems, with high fences...*

...is that although it isn't a sure thing, it CAN be. You know animals are in there, because they're being raised by the ranch. In a free-range hunt, if I don't see any animals, it's ok, because I know that more than likely they're on other property (assuming I properly scouted and placed blinds); and it was as God intended it that day or trip. And if I did capitalize, that the game could have been anywhere, but I as destined to take that animal, that day. I've hunted high fence, and although I saw many great animals, I could never get as excited about it knowing that, even though on many ranches animals have 10,000-100,000 acres to roam, they were on site. I've never felt the need to kill that badly that I've wanted to hunt in a place where game is constrained to an enclosure. It's just not as nature intended it, and that's one of the things I appreciate about nature, the fact that there's no confinement. This is just my opinion...:noidea:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Honestly, you can't throw them all in one category. There are some that are well run and only allow so many people a year, but the animals know and are just as wary if not more so (hey, they only have so many places to hide) and the owner's might have their own regulations (only a buck with so many points and such a girth). These are especially seen with "bow hunting only" places. The kinda people who own it usually determine whether it'll be a fair chase or whetehr you might as well be buying a dead deer, but these are usually also low fence as well. I hunt free range, but I might hunt on a well run place if they seem to have good limitations and regulations.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> 25,000 acres made into alot of smaller areas? Some places have 3 acres per AREA! That means that a high fence only allows that animal to roam 3 acres! I can shoot that far with my shotgun!!!!!


alright and if you were a deer breeder would you want an 200 inch deer to go over to another ranch and get shot


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> but most high fenced places are a couple thousand acreas or more which moch are way more so the chance is about the same as in the wild


I know.. but i still dont like the fact of animals being "caged" in an area even if it is 1,000+ acres! All animals were brought into this world to be "free roaming" and not to be "caged" by some landowner who sometimes can make money off of big deer! 

Heck... some landowners raise the deer themselves in the encaged area and then have hunters pay them $100's even $1,000's to hunt that "Giant" deer! I mean come on... we as people are better than that!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I know.. but i still dont like the fact of animals being "caged" in an area even if it is 1,000+ acres! All animals were brought into this world to be "free roaming" and not to be "caged" by some landowner who sometimes can make money off of big deer!
> 
> Heck... some landowners raise the deer themselves in the encaged area and then have hunters pay them $100's even $1,000's to hunt that "Giant" deer! I mean come on... we as people are better than that!


its part of life


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

100% fair chase


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> alright and if you were a deer breeder would you want an 200 inch deer to go over to another ranch and get shot


It's the same concept as poaching! If that deer doesn't have a fair chance of getting out of that high fence area after being hunted over so many times, how can that be "part of life??" If someone said to you "I will let you go out and live on 50 acres! If I see you though I will shoot you!" How is that fair? Would you complain to him and say "That's not fair because I only get to roam 50 acres!  Put some logic to it....................


----------



## whitetailsinmo (Aug 2, 2007)

High Fence operations rarely if ever contain strictly wild genetics. Most high fenced "hunts" have geneticaly enhanced herds. They release breeder bucks and does to improve genitics. All it is is a bunch of pen raised deer. Its stupid, its not hunting for a trophy buck, its buying a trophy buck. It makes me sick to wath this on t.v and then here the host say that they worked so hard for this chance. ALL THEY DID WAS PAY FOR IT. To me the challenge is trying to grow trophy sized deer on a free ranging property and then trying to tag on of these animals. Its so exciting to see a record size deer in the wild becuase of the fact that he could be there today but tomarrow he could be long gone. In a pen, you are guranteed to see 180 inch deer no matter what. Its ridiculous. I have no respect for anyone that has ever hunted in a pen.It just show that you are to lazy to put the effort to kill a real deer, not a pet. O yea by the way, i dont like high fenced hunts!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

whitetailsinmo said:


> *High Fence operations rarely if ever contain strictly wild genetics. Most high fenced "hunts" have geneticaly enhanced herds.* They release breeder bucks and does to improve genitics. All it is is a bunch of pen raised deer. *Its stupid, its not hunting for a trophy buck, its buying a trophy buck*. It makes me sick to wath this on t.v and then here the host say that they worked so hard for this chance. ALL THEY DID WAS PAY FOR IT. To me the challenge is trying to grow trophy sized deer on a free ranging property and then trying to tag on of these animals. Its so exciting to see a record size deer in the wild becuase of the fact that he could be there today but tomarrow he could be long gone. In a pen, you are guranteed to see 180 inch deer no matter what. Its ridiculous. *I have no respect for anyone that has ever hunted in a pen*.It just show that you are to lazy to put the effort to kill a real deer, not a pet. *O yea by the way, i dont like high fenced hunts*!


Exactly my point!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i think that crap is cheating because deer are tamed and dont give acrap if your there and in videos it seems like they shot and miss and the deer tells them to take another shot and no offence but i dont those hunters that do that cant hunt in the real woods. and some put poision on there braodhead


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mach12 said:


> i think that crap is cheating because deer are tamed and dont give acrap if your there and in videos it seems like they shot and miss and the deer tells them to take another shot and no offence but i dont those hunters that do that cant hunt in the real woods. and some put poision on there braodhead


HA! If they used poison they would have to have some sort of tracking abillity, as far as I've seen they couldn't track big foot in December! The aboriginis in Africa hunt game with various poisons (beats trying to draw a 100# to stay alive) and have enough tracking abillity to put all North American trackers to SHAME. If thye tried to use poison they would never have a show.

As for getting anther shot, I've gotten that in open land- and that was with a whisper quiet selfbow in heavy winds. Guess what? It only happened once:wink:.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

After reading before posting I really have to agree that yes, fences suck. But at least many of them over here are really beaten down.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> HA! If they used poison they would have to have some sort of tracking abillity, as far as I've seen they couldn't track big foot in December! The aboriginis in Africa hunt game with various poisons (beats trying to draw a 100# to stay alive) and have enough tracking abillity to put all North American trackers to SHAME. If thye tried to use poison they would never have a show.
> 
> *As for getting anther shot, I've gotten that in open land- and that was with a whisper quiet selfbow in heavy winds. Guess what? It only happened once*:wink:.


No doubt... thanx to quiet bows... i have gotten a couple different shots after i made my first bad one!! I missed two does at 15 yds.. (why... i was just getting into bowhunting and i was nervous as crap) and i redeemed myself at 45 yds!!! 

And i agree with you 100% kegan... they would not have a show if they were using poisioned broadheads! Thats a load of crap if that kid has heard of guys using them on tv... I'm sure they would be put outta business if that was goin down! Wouldnt cha think??


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> No doubt... thanx to quiet bows... i have gotten a couple different shots after i made my first bad one!! I missed two does at 15 yds.. (why... i was just getting into bowhunting and i was nervous as crap) and i redeemed myself at 45 yds!!!
> 
> And i agree with you 100% kegan... they would not have a show if they were using poisioned broadheads! Thats a load of crap if that kid has heard of guys using them on tv... I'm sure they would be put outta business if that was goin down! Wouldnt cha think??


Africa is one thing, they use poison to survive. Here in North America though, you could take anyhting on the continent with a 55# bow! You would have to be a real crap shot to have to use poison, and if you have to use poison in the first place you probably aren't much of a tracker- I wouldn't be suprised if you neevr found an animal you shot in your entire life like that.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Africa is one thing, they use poison to survive. Here in North America though, you could take anyhting on the continent with a 55# bow! You would have to be a real crap shot to have to use poison, and if you have to use poison in the first place you probably aren't much of a tracker- I wouldn't be suprised if you neevr found an animal you shot in your entire life like that.


No doubt! Thats crap if u have to do that in North America... we can get double lung pass throughs with 55# and if u use poision... all i can say is wow and i hope you get punish severely!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> Africa is one thing, they use poison to survive. Here in North America though, you could take anyhting on the continent with a 55# bow! You would have to be a real crap shot to have to use poison, and if you have to use poison in the first place you probably aren't much of a tracker- I wouldn't be suprised if you neevr found an animal you shot in your entire life like that.


Keep in mind many of them have really light bows that are generally pretty primitive.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Keep in mind many of them have really light bows that are generally pretty primitive.


Yeah, like I said earlier, it would be pretty hard to sgoot a 100# bow just to survive, ence there AMAZING tracking abillity. They know how long their poisons take to work and can follow an elephant, gazelle, kudu, warthog, etc. for whatever distance is neccessary. They actually have a couple articles on their hunting in Primitive Archer back issues.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Yeah, like I said earlier, it would be pretty hard to sgoot a 100# bow just to survive, ence there AMAZING tracking abillity. They know how long their poisons take to work and can follow an elephant, gazelle, kudu, warthog, etc. for whatever distance is neccessary. They actually have a couple articles on their hunting in Primitive Archer back issues.


Ill just stick with my compound at #64 thank you very much!


----------

